# Baby died inside the egg



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Saturday morning i found one of my homer egg got hatched.
and also found one small whole in the second egg,............
Sunday morning , i saw small beak peeping outside of that egg,..

MOnday(Today) morning also egg was in the same condition.

I have taken that egg in hand and there was no movement of baby inside the egg,.

Slowly , i just remove the shell cover bit by bit ,.. No movement at all ,..

I have removed all the shell cover,.. There is no movement with the baby ,.
Bottom i found some yellow collor yolk,..

Did i worng?
What wrong with the baby?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The baby may not have been strong enough to wiggle itself around to peck the shell open further, or that the shell contents dry out too quickly and then the chick adheres itself to the inside of the shell and unable to move. 

If this is indeed what happened, make sure mom has enough access to bathing or showering while she is incubating as moisture is crucial. 

Also, there are things you can do if this should happen again. You can gently remove a tiny bit of the shell around the babies head,so the babies head is free, or apply a little bit of your own saliva into the hole of the egg. The sailva is warm and slippery, sounds yucky, but it works. Put the egg back in the nest, and keep a close eye out. These two things can be done and will work, but only if the chick shell dryed out, and this is not another issue going on, like disease.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

A week or two back, one of my pigeons rolled the egg out of the nest when it was half hatched. I put it back in the nest because it was still alive. It hatched all the way and then it lived 3 days and died.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks for your reply*

Trees,

Thanks trees , for ur advice ,..
Next time i will surely keep an eye all time and save my babies,..

Actullly this was my first Egg hatch after long time 
That y felt bad ,..

Anyway the first one looks good and healthy..
Hope it will Grow well ...... .

The pegionkeeper,

I reaaly feel sorrry for u ,..  ..
Hope next time , we will get our both Eggs hatch well ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kannan...The baby could have been infected with salmonella which would have been passed to the baby by the mom. It's common for one egg to hatch while the other dies in the shell. Keep a close eye on the surviving baby and you may need to intervene if it act ill. Check it every day to make sure the crop is full and it's pooping.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Charis*

hi Charis

Today morning i checked, Baby Looks good and Healthy,..
But i didnt notice the crop and poop of baby ,..

Tomorrow i will Check that closely.


----------

